# Where to get Riccia



## radioman (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get riccia or java moss?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

How much riccia you looking for?


----------



## radioman (Sep 3, 2007)

not sure I was thinkong of puting a circle between to of those craft pads that people sew suff on.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

www.aquabid.com


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

If you are a paid-up member of the DFWAPC, I will send you Riccia for free!


----------

